# New DISboards Tips and Tricks and FAQs



## lanejudy

Welcome to the new DISboards!  Yes, it looks different.  Yes, some things have changed.  Yes, it will take some getting used to.  This thread will be dynamic, and I’ll add more as I learn more or as you ask questions.


*How to post a reply*:  more than one way

A “simple” post.  Click in the box at the bottom of the thread next to your avatar.  Type your post.  Make sure you click “Post Reply” (for some reason I seem to miss that button sometimes).
Quoting one post.  Use the “Reply” button at the bottom right of that particular post you wish to quote.  It will automatically populate the reply box at the bottom of the page; add your response (see above).
Multi-quoting.  There are actually two ways to do this.  The first is similar to quoting one post as noted above, but click Reply on each of the posts you wish to quote.  This only works if all posts are on the same page.  The second way to multi-quote is by using the “+Quote” button next to Reply at the bottom right of each post.  Click +Quote for each of the posts you wish to quote, then go to the reply box at the bottom of the page, click on Insert Quotes below the reply box.  A pop-up will appear asking you to confirm the posts you wish to insert.  Then add your response same as above.
*How to start a new thread*:  click the “Post New Thread” button.  This button can be found near the top of the page (on the right, above “Last Message”) and near the bottom of the page (to the far right near the page numbers).  When you post a new thread, you have 2 options:

a “regular” post – use the top part of the next screen by adding a title and then what you wish to share.  If you want to post a regular thread, do NOT type in any field on the lower part of the screen for the “Post a Poll” section or you will get an error message.
Or the opportunity to post a “poll” is on the same screen in the lower part.
*Alerts*:  Alerts will appear at the top right of the page, next to your username.  A little number above the word Alerts will turn red when you have a new alert.  The default settings have you receiving an alert for many reasons.  You can change these setting by hovering-over (or clicking on) your user name.  A drop-down menu appears, select Alert Preferences.  On the next screen, select or deselect for which reasons you’d like to be notified.  Alerts are within the DISboards system and do not trigger emails.

*Email notifications*:  _I may need to update this section as I learn more, so bear with me and feel free to share if you have more details._  This seems to be a 2-part step depending on the reasons you wish to receive emails.

To set your email preferences, hover-over or click on your username.  In the drop-down menu, select Contact Details.  Your email address should already be set, but the next section (the middle) allowed you to opt-in for site mailings and/or conversations.  Be sure to click “Save Changes” before moving on to the next step.
Set Preferences by clicking on “Preferences” in the menu listed on the left (in Your Account).  You can also get here by hovering-over or clicking on your username at the top right, and selecting Preferences from the drop-down menu.  Here you can opt to receive emails for Watched Threads (previously called subscribed).
*Watch Thread or Watch Forum*: this was previously called subscribing.  To “subscribe” or “Watch” there is a button to the far right above the list of threads in a forum, or to the far right above the list of posts in a thread.  Then to get to a short-list of Watched items, click on the appropriate button in the light blue bar near the top of the page.  At this time, there does not seem to be a way to organize or sort Watched Threads into separate folders.

*Conversations*: this used to be called PMs.  THERE IS NO NEED TO DOWNLOAD ANY SOFTWARE TO RECEIVE MESSAGES (there has been an ad/possible malware appearing at the top-center of the boards for some DISers; please ignore it).  The easiest way to get to your Conversations is to click on Inbox near the top right next to your username.  If you receive a new Conversation, a small red box with a number will appear just above Inbox.
1.  “Old” PM’s brought over to the new system will appear individually in your list of Conversations.  These can be deleted individually, one at a time, as you choose.
2.  Conversations started in the new system appear like threads, with the first message on top and subsequent responses below – just like reading a thread.  If you delete a “Conversation” it will delete the entire thing.  However, if the other poster subsequently replies after you have deleted the Conversation, the entire thread will reappear along with the new response.

*Avatars, Tags and Status Messages*:  to make edits to your Status Message, Avatar and/or tags (Custom Title) – hover-over or click on your username, select Personal Details from the drop-down menu.

Stock avatars are no longer available, please create a custom avatar.
Unfortunately, the tag fairy is currently out-of-business at the moment.  That field has changed and does not accommodate the longer and multi-colored tags.  It is now called Custom Title, and feel free to set your own Custom Title, or the default will be the member “ladder” (Earning My Ears, Mouseketeer, DIS Veteran) based on post count.  If you had a tag from the tag fairy, you may have funky HTML code in your tag – feel free to clean this up and reset the Custom Title to whatever you wish.
Status Messages are new, but somewhat similar to tags.  Though I believe the Status Message does not appear with your avatar on each post, but it does show on your user profile page as well as if anyone clicks on your avatar (which brings up sort of a brief user profile summary).
*Profile Posts*:  these are public and the most current ones do appear in a public list on the far right of the Home page.  Please use “Conversations” to PM.  You may post from the Home page by clicking in the “New Profile Posts” box to the right, below your avatar.  It will post in the list there as well as on your Profile Page.  If you go to another user’s Profile Page, the first tab has “Profile Posts” – this is actually very similar to the old system, however it did not show on the Home page before.  These posts were always public in that anyone looking at the user’s profile could read this message.  Now it becomes even more public – and there have been quite a few messages posted that really should be done by Conversations (formerly known as PMs).  Please try to be aware of who you are contacting and who else may see the message.  Use Conversations unless you want everyone to see it.

*Search* is not currently available.  There are millions of posts that were brought over from the old system.  Those need to be indexed and tested through the new search feature.  It is coming, please have patience.  Related items include Your Content, Recent Activity and Postings.  Google works fairly well as an alternative to a direct search within the DIS; you can even focus it by adding SITE:www.disboards.com to the end of your search in Google.

*Styles*:  many have complained about the bright white of the default view.  There are other options available.  A quick way to access this is at the very bottom of the page, bottom left corner it probably says “Default Style” (unless you have already changed this) – click that and select one of the options.  There is a “dark scheme” as well as a “night scheme” that reduce or entirely eliminate the white background.  Other styles are available as well.  Another way to access this is by hovering over or clicking on your username at the top, and selecting “Preferences” from the drop-down menu.

*Miscellaneous notes*:
Pictures can now be uploaded directly to a post, no need to use Photobucket or anything else.
There is no more app; please delete it from your device.  The current system is considered responsively dynamic and should adjust to whatever device you are using. 


I'll leave a couple of blank posts following this so more can be added as necessary.  Feel free to ask questions and I'll try to find answers.  Let me know if you feel one of these items should be moved more to the top.


----------



## lanejudy

*Sort Threads to See Most Recent*: 2 ways

click on the far-right column "Last Message" until a little arrow points down
at the bottom center of the page, click on Thread Options
select Last Message Time and Descending Order
click Set Options


----------



## lanejudy

reserved for later use


----------



## BethCPTSD

Hi! I haven't figured out how to upload a photo in a post. Can you please explain? Thank you!

EDIT: Sorry, silly me! I kept missing the "upload file" button at the bottom! Now that I've found it, I have been able to post the photo. Thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

Hi Beth!  There are a few options and it's quite easy now.  Use the button at the bottom of the reply box (where you are typing your post) "Upload a File."  Then locate your picture on your hard drive and select it.  Click "Open."  You can also do a simple copy & paste.  Some people have mentioned using drag & drop, but I haven't tried that option.  Or you can use the IMG code from a third party photo-hosting site such as photobucket.

Here is a link to another thread talking about this:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/you-can-now-upload-a-picture-directly-in-to-your-post.3376079/


----------



## BethCPTSD

Thanks so much, lanejudy! I posted a pic of my service dog in training, Harrison, in the post about SD's and the Haunted Mansion! Check him out!  And I appreciate the link!


----------



## Amanda_L_R

Thank you so much for putting this post up! I'm new here and there is tons of great info!


----------



## asp7800

Thank you for the info!


----------



## patrickwilson

thanks a lot for your FAQS  it really helping me to use this forum as it clears various aspects.


----------



## DisneyMommyKD

Thank you for posting this information! It was very helpful.


----------



## roylanc

Great info thanks.


----------



## pasta

Thank you for this thread.  I’m not tech savvy, and your directions really help


----------



## ssnelle

NOT TECH SAVY!  How do I make my title bold for my thread on rent board?  Thanks in advance


----------



## lanejudy

ssnelle said:


> NOT TECH SAVY!  How do I make my title bold for my thread on rent board?  Thanks in advance


Your thread title?  It will be bold if there are unread posts, and un-bold if you have read all replies.  It’s automatic, based on what you have read (so it may be bold for me but not bold for you).


----------

